# What do you do with all that soap?



## porumi (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I know there was a post on this but just wanted to find out more about it,- to all those who are still learning and not selling: what do you do with all that soap that you make? 

Ta.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Stakie (Aug 21, 2013)

When I was first starting out, I collected most of it. But for the 'over-stock' I gave it to friends and family for the most part.


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 21, 2013)

R&D to family, friends, and whoever would give me feedback on it! Lol
Of course, I used it on myself as well. Oddly enough, that's how I got going. I made some for fun one time and he loved it so much I kept making it, and it went from there.


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

Though my neighbour, Berlin Phil, is always turning up begging for some, I give the rest to my friends and family.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 21, 2013)

I've only made a few small batches so far, and they are all still curing, but I plan to give them to family, friends, and coworkers in exchange for feedback. And at the holidays I will probably take some to my doctor & her staff, and my hair stylist. People love it when you bring them little surprises!


----------



## porumi (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks all. So how often do you actually make soap? Once again this is for those who do not sell it.


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Nightlilly (Aug 21, 2013)

I just started making soap a month ago and I've made 11 batches, about 2-4 a week. Mine are pretty much all spoken for already and they haven't even finished curing. I have to keep telling people they're not ready yet! I have a feeling that I'll have to hide some if I want to keep any for myself.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 21, 2013)

I give it to friends, family, co-workers, my kids' teachers, to hosts/hostesses when I'm invited to dinner, or just as a little thank you.  I also make small batches (8 bars, 800 grams of oils) so it doesn't build up too fast.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been making small (less than 2 lb) batches, and I make it about once a week. I'd like to do more, but my work hours just get in the way.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 21, 2013)

I gave a lot away, which led to people asking for more and so it went..


----------



## Busyfingers (Aug 22, 2013)

I make small batches also and they are mostly given away as gifts and thank you's but most importantly used by me for me to feel like the most important person on this earth and I deserve the best. I make soap as often as the "inner soap pixie" in me wants to.  That's when I make the best soap IMHO!

I switched from smokin to soapin:smile:


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Aug 22, 2013)

i've been giving mine to family and friends . my soaps have even made it to Europe , The Caribbean , and up and down the east coast. i make sure to stock for myself first and those that i give to become my testers. Now all of that being said, i have been making soaps for a year and a half and only made 11 #2lb batches (making two more in the next few days) in that period of time. my soap making is sponsored by family members so i am somewhat limited in the amount of soap i make for i am not trying to burden the situation . my goal at this point is to make the soap support itself (someday ) so eventually i will have to step up and start selling . so i roughly average a batch about every six week , as fast as one cure (4-6wks) i'm ready to make another.

p.s i am forever reading , researching, creating , learning about soap making every day


----------



## porumi (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks all. 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Aug 23, 2013)

what about you ? what do you do with your soap , and how often do you soap?


----------



## porumi (Aug 23, 2013)

Well I am at a research stage  yet to make to one. Tried M&P today, just finding out if I like this pottential hobby. 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## roseb (Aug 23, 2013)

Lion Of Judah said:


> what about you ? what do you do with your soap , and how often do you soap?



I soap a small batch (2 lb) about once a week, but I'm still experimenting. I give it to family, friends, staff @ my dr. offices, and strangers (just kidding on that last one).  I love to get the feedback on the different recipes.


----------



## Robert (Aug 24, 2013)

With my bubble mixture I've resorted to taking lots of baths and using it to wash dishes.  I wanted to get neighbors (or even day care) to use it in their kiddie pools, but nobody's keen on that.  I gave away a lot for Trick or Treat, but the bottles & caps cost money.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have been giving bars to my friends and girls that I skate with. They are loving it and I am loving the feedback.


----------



## Robert (Aug 24, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> I have been giving bars to my friends and girls that I skate with.


You strap them to your shoes, wet the floor, and...


----------

